# Guess the Score Tuesday Jan. 19 @ New Orleans



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Since nobody else has started this I guess I will

Pacers 87
New Orleans 75


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DJMD</b>!
> Since nobody else has started this I guess I will
> 
> Pacers 87
> New Orleans 75


Yeah, sorry about that, I forgot.



> NOTEWORTHY
> The most publicized recent developments with the Pacers have been individual -- notably, the scoring binges of Jermaine O'Neal and Jamaal Tinsley. The most significant, however, is collective. The cornerstone of last season's 61-victory team was its defense and, after a tumultuous start, it has showed strong signs of coming back to life. In the last four games, the Pacers have limited the opposition to an average of 81.8 points. This comes on the heels of a horrendous three-game stretch in which they allowed 118.7. The Pacers have won three of the four despite an offense that remains erratic and often imbalanced.
> 
> "It's coming," said Jermaine O'Neal after the Pacers won 87-74 in Houston Tuesday night. "We are not where we want to be. We've been through a lot and we have been side-tracked and we believe we can still win a championship. It's all about what we are doing as a team. When we get the last piece of the puzzle back, we will have all our cards ready to see what we can do."
> ...


It's on an 8PM on FSN

Pacers- 96
Hornets- 83

Pacers Leading Scorer- Reggie Miller (27)

Hornets Leading Scorer- Rodney Rogers (24)


----------



## artestinsley (Nov 16, 2004)

Pacers 92 - 86 Hornets


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bender not playing tonight, therefore Croshere will get his minutes.

Scot Pollard won't be playing much because the Hornets suck, but said this- 
"Feels good to go around pushing people" :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Man, I think there are more empty seats tonight than filled.

SLs:

Foster/JO/JJ/Reggie/Tinsley

Brown/Rogers/Nailon/Smith/Dickau

Either BD is coming off the bench or is injured.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Keys to the Game:

Focus on the Little Things
Lee Nailon

Hornets win the tip. JR misses a layup.

Reggie misses a runner

Hornets miss a shot, Tinsley fumbles it out of bounds.

JR misses a jumpshot

JO misses a J.

Dickau gets by Tinsley and hits a layup.

Reggie Miller hits. With a rookie on him, he should be taking more shots.

Lee Nailon to Rodney Rogers.

Tinsley turns it over, Dickau hits.

6-2 Hornets?

Reggie MIller called for a foul.

Lee Nailon misses.

PJ Brown called for a foul

Pacers turn it over

Hornets miss

Tinsley posts up on Dickau and hits

Hornets throw it out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits a jumpshot.

Dickau hits a jumpshot.

Tinsley misses a 3.

Lee Nailon hits.

O'Neal hits a fadaway.

PJ Brown called for a foul.

Tinsley with a nice move and hits.

Dickau misses a 3.

Tinsley to Foster for a layup.

Nailon misses, steals it from JJ, and hits.

Chris Anderson called for a foul.

Timeout

12-12 with 5:42 left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Crap I didn't get to predict.
I was going to say 88-82 Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits both FT's.

Lee Nailon hits, why is JO guarding him?

Official- Baron Davis is out

JO misses a turnaround

Nachbar misses.

Tinsley posts up on Dickau and hits a hook.

Chris Anderson hits and the foul on JO. He misses the FT.

JO hits a hook after knocking Chris Anderson out of the way.

Rogers misses.

Tinsley misses a double pump.

JJ blocks someone, and Chris Anderson hits.

Timeout Indiana

18-18 with 3:08 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Crap I didn't get to predict.
> I was going to say 88-82 Pacers.


I'll let you slide since it wasn't THAT far into the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere hits a jumpshot, nice.

Dickau misses after a few nice moves. JO almost gets the rebound, but it's taken away from Anderson, and JO is called for a foul. He hits both rebounds.

Croshere hits another long 2 pointer.

Dickau hits a hook over Foster.

Michael Curry misses.

Anderson draws a foul on Croshere by jumping into hits side. He makes 1 of 2 FT's.

Croshere misses.

Chris Anderson called for an offensive foul.

Chris Anderson with a nice block on AJ. Lee Nailon hits.

Dickau fouls AJ.

Curry with a nice reverse layup.:uhoh: 

Dickau misses at the buzzer.

We're not playing bad, but Chris Anderson is playing great, it just seems like we're not giving enough effort.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ misses, Nailon hits a layup.

AJ misses a layup, take him out,

Some little PG misses a layup. Hornets get it back. Freddie claled for a foul, Nailon has 10 points. Freije (I think) hits one FT.

Freddie misses a jumpshot.

Curry called for a foul. Nailon hits one.

29-24 Hornets

AJ tries a dunk and misses, but is fouled. How does he get up that high? He hits both.

Freije called for a foul.

Anderson rejects Croshere, then saves it off of him

Freije misses.

Freddie Jones hits a jumpshot.

29-28 NO

AJ helps Foster steal it.

AJ hits a 3. For the first time this year, he's playing good.

Timeout NO

31-29 with 8:21 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Scot Pollard tweaked his back last game. He's probably out for the game.

AJ helps Curry steal it, but the Hornets take it and call a timeout.,

Foster with nice D on Brown who hits.

Freddie misses a J, why isn't Tinsley in?

Freije misses, Brown rebounds. Brown hits again.

2nd Chance Pts- Pacers- 0 Hornets- 9

AJ dribbles it off his foot, but off the Hornets out of bounds.

Freddie up and under Lee Nailon's arm and hits. Like, he ducked his head under Nailon's arm.

A Hornet hits, maybe David West.

JO hits.

Junior Harrington called for a foul.

35-35 with 5:44 left in the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine hits around 4 Hornets.

Hornets throw the ball out of bounds.

Defensive 3 Seconds on Dan Dickau

Reggie hits the FT.

JO misses a jumpshot.

Rogers throws it off Miller's foot out of bounds.

Lee Nailon hits.

Tinsley bricks a 3.

Nailon hits over Freddie Jones.

39-38 Hornets with 4:14 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nailon misses.

JO misses a hook.

PJ Brown misses, Nailon rebounds it. Nailon hits.

41-40 Hornets with 2:45 left

Croshere misses, still without an offensive rebound...

Tinsley called for an offensive foul. Talk about buying a flop.

Rogers misses.

Tinsley gets threw 2 Hornets and hits a layup.

Nailon hits, he has 19.

TInsley has 8/6/7 right now

JR Smith draws a foul on Jamaal Tinsley

JO called for a Technical foul, Dickau misses the FT.

Smith makes both FT's.

Nailon called for a foul.

JO hits both.

Alley-oop to JR Smith, that seems to get the few fans into the game. INstead of 4-point plays, our opponents new trend is alley-oops.

O'Neal hits.

Tinsley steals it and passes it to Foster who hits a floater. lol

48-47 Pacers at the half


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Hornets halftime entertainment...classical piano music.Cheap-*** mother****ers.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh yeah! Now some guy is bouncing balls while classical piano music is still playing.:laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ picks up his 3rd foul and Nailon takes a hard foul. He misses 1, and makes the other.

Croshere goes down really hard and no foul is called, but the ball goes out off the Hornets.

Freddie misses a layup.

Lee Nailon hits.

59-59 with 2:30 left

Croshere called for an offensive foul.

PJ Brown called for traveling.

Curry misses, Foster rebounds. Curry sold well as he fell down when Nailon didn't even touch him, nice job.:laugh: 

AJ misses.

Dickau hits.

Foster misses.

AJ knocked down by Anderson, no call. Nachbar misses a layup.

Freddie with a nice jumpshot.

Dickau misses a layup at the buzzer.

61-61 going into the 4th

Wow


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Curry called for a foul.

Junior Harrington hits a jumpshot.

JO called for an offensive foul after headbutting Chris Anderson in the face.

Anthony Johnson called for a blocking foul when Chris Anderson just lept into him.

NO turns it over.

Croshere called for stepping out of bounds.

Nailon hits.

Pacers finally get a call as Curry is tripped and falls into the goal post. Is this the first time Curry's shot FT's? He misses both.

Chris Anderson hits a jumpshot.

67-61 Hornets with 10 minutes left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Hornets aren't as bad as their record shows, they've just had a lot of injuries. We still goto win this though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jo misses. Pacers have scored 4 points in the last 10 minutes.

Hornets turn it over.

We miss a jumpshot.

Nailon knocks over Foster who is called for a foul. He hits both.

69-61 with 9 minutes to go.

Nachbar called for a foul.

JO misses.

JO rejects Nailon who sells as if he was hit when he wasn't.

JO misses a hook, gets the rebound, and JO barely touches Harrington who flops.

Tinsley misses another 3, he's 0-6.

Junior Harrington hits both FT's.

JO dunks it.

Nachbar's shot rims out.

JO hits. Now that Chris Anderson isn't flopping and getting calls, JO is doing good.

71-65 Hornets with 7:06 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rodney Rogers hits.

Tinsley hits a HUGE three.

73-68 Hornets

Rogers hits.

JO called for his 4th foul.

Hornets throw the ball out of bounds. Why is Freddie playingt he 3 when he has to match up with Anderson, Rogers, or Nailon?

Freddie to JO who hits.

75-70 Hornets with 5 minutes to go

Dickau hits a left-hander.

Tinsley gets fouled on a shot. He hits both.

Tinsley pokes the ball away from Rogers and is called for a foul. He hits both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley gets fouled and hits one of two. The ball is poked out off of NO.

Tinsley gets a layup.

79-75 with 4 minutes left

Rogers misses a hook, but gets a foul called. He hits both.

Tinsley fouled by Dickau on a Tinsley jumpshot. He gives no effort and makes both.

Nailon hits again. He has 30.

JR Smith hits JO on the knee and is called for a foul. He misses both. Rogers stepped over before JO even attempted to shoot it.

Dickau misses.

Tinsley gets past many Hornets almost losing the ball and gets a layup.

JR Smith misses.

JO misses a jumpshot, what happened to good shots?

Hornets call a timeout.

83-79 Hornets with 2:04 left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We need a stop right here.

:gopray:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rodney Rogers misses.

Reggie takes a Larry Bird three and misses.

Nailon misses.

Tinsley hits a 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Freddie called for a foul after a near steal by Tinsley. PJ hits both.

85-82 with 35 seconds left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO fouled, no call. He gets the ball back and hits and the foul! He misses the FT and Michael Curry commits a foul. He makes both.

87-84 Hornets with 30 seconds left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh man what the **** is up with these missed free throws when the game is on the line?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

O'neal is a pretty bad clutch free throw shooter.


Tinsley, though, is an excellent clutch three point shooter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits a 35 foot 3.

87-87 with 18 seconds left


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> Tinsley, though, is an excellent clutch three point shooter.



Toldya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well we're going to need something here, if we don't score on this posession it's game over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was pretty impressive by Tinsley.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

HOLY ****!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Give the damn ball to Reggie!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley called for a foul on Dickau. Dickau hits one FT, misses the 2nd, and JO tips it in for the Hornets.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie airballs it, and Freddie misses at the buzzer.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

What is with us fouling in the worst situations (Philly, Orlando, New Orleans, etc)?

We really can't afford to drop these.


----------



## pacers win it all (Nov 16, 2004)

you have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 90-87

Play of the Game goes to Foster's floater

DJMD- 15, but DQ'd
Pacers Fan- 16, but DQ'd
artestinsley- 9, but DQ'd
Turkish Delight- 9, but DQ'd

Winners- Turkish Delight and artestinsley


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We had this game too, that's why this is such a piss off.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> What is with us fouling in the worst situations (Philly, Orlando, New Orleans, etc)?


Tinsley can't play defense...at all?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Tinsley- 28/8/9/1
Reggie- 10/1
JO- 24/11/1
JJ- 0/1/1/2
Foster- 8/15/2

Freddie- 6/4
Croshere- 4/1/1
Curry- 2/2
AJ- 5/1

Dickau- 17/5/5/2
Nailon- 30/10/2
Rogers- 12/8/2/2
PJ Brown- 8/8/3
Anderson- 9/10/1/3

I never thought I'd say this, but NO's frontcourt was just too much for us.

Fastbreak Points- 15-2 Hornets
Pts in the Paint- 42-36 Pacers
Biggest Lead- 10-8 Hornets

12 Lead Changes and 14 times tied


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

The thing i didnt like was we played the lineup that had croshere, curry, and Johnson all in at the same time. We didnt play our starters near as much as we should of, exspecially at the beggining. I know it was the Hornets, but why not get try to get a big lead in the first half. We should try and get the easy wins. They said something about having Pollard leave to be ready for Miami and it seemed to me that the coaching staff was already looking toward the Heat game even though carslile said they weren't.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

this is very upsetting

i only got to watch the last 3 minutes of this game, because i completely spaced it

im watching and asking myself "why is curry coming into the game this late" i mean really this michael curry thing is just obsured hes HORRIBLE he doesnt need to START or play the last minutes of a CLOSE game

with the tipped in hoop i knew it was over, and i think fred jones 3 was shot too late anyways

and N.O. gets their sixth win.......


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Tinsley can't play defense...at all?


 

Tinsley is 3rd in the league in steals (1st among point guards) and 27th in steals to foul ratio (11th among point guards). He's the 5th best blocking point guard in the league and the 10th best point guard in blocks to foul ratio.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah, that whole tinsley not playing defense thing kinda made me think

 what are you talking about?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those may be true, but Tinsley is really slow besides a good offensive headfake, goes for too many steals instead of keeping his position, gets faked out easily, and is just a horrible on-the-ball defender.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> All those may be true, but Tinsley is really slow besides a good offensive headfake, goes for too many steals instead of keeping his position, gets faked out easily, and is just a horrible on-the-ball defender.


Tinsley is in our speed unit. He's a lot faster than he gets credit for. I think he's alright on the ball, worse in a motion offense.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> All those may be true, but Tinsley is really slow besides a good offensive headfake, goes for too many steals instead of keeping his position, gets faked out easily, and is just a horrible on-the-ball defender.


Tinsley is in our speed unit. He's a lot faster than he gets credit for. I think he's alright on the ball, worse against a motion offense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Tinsley is in our speed unit. He's a lot faster than he gets credit for. I think he's alright on the ball, worse against a motion offense.


I don't consider Tinsley to be very fast, he just has a very good headfake and a pretty good first step against defenders. Sadly, those two things only work well for him on offense.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I've seen him chase down someone on a fast break and strip the ball many a time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I've seen him chase down someone on a fast break and strip the ball many a time.


Because a lot of times people on fastbreaks underestimate the defense (Reggie).


----------

